# Terrified Malt mixes in Carson!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86741627798.169901.79077137798&type=1&theater


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sad, just sad. Looks like our shelter.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sad, poor little ones.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is so sad!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How very heartbreaking to see these two little Malts so very scared.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know,I just want to go and hug them!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Are there any plans for anyone to rescue them? I'd be happy to help


----------

